# Choosing a trussrod



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys,I need some help,I'm trying to choose a truss rod for a guitar neck I'm building...except I don't know which one to choose.What is the criteria that I should base my choice on,Size?materials used?or is it just personal preference?or maybe none of it matters.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

-Ron


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What type of guitar?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

The guitar is a 1996 Ibanez rx60 that I am restoring.It's a 22 fret 25.5 inch scale neck that I am making out of solid juniper and bloodwood.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, you are looking for an 18" long rod. I like the dual action rods (like the Stewmac hot rod, or the LMI dual action rod) and have also used the box style Martin rods with good success. I have used more Stew mac hotrods than anything else and have always had them working fine. I like the construction of the LMI rod better though, its more compact and has the flat side pressing up against the fretboard.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I had good luck with these too.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/DOUBLE-STYLE-GUI...47067QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I can vouch for Stew-Mac's Hot Rid having recently installed one. It works very well.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I also like the hotrods. Duel action can be of great benifit.


----------



## gooberman (Apr 3, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> I had good luck with these too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/DOUBLE-STYLE-GUI...47067QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Sorry to dig up old posts, but I was looking at these and also read that a 25.5 Fender scale should have a 18 inch truss rod, would a 17 1/8 work??? If I wanted to do a flat headstock with access at the headstock where would I start and finish my rout?

Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Worked fine on four Tele builds.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

all my latest builds i been using those blue truss rods from bezdez they are 2 way
works great
:rockon2:


----------

